# Inside water loop options



## .102261 (1 mo ago)

I had a system designed by a company but I am having troubles with it. 

The current system has a pump at the boiler feeding 4 in-floor heat circuits (all with the same size pumps!). When any of the inside pumps turn on, the outside pump is triggered to feed them. The issue I am having is that when the system activates the outdoor pump is feeding a fixed flow to either one, two, three or four circuits. So with one circuit, the pump outside is trying to pressurize the system. With 3 or 4 circuits running, they are working to draw more flow into the system.

My thought was to separate them into an outdoor and indoor system. The outdoor pump would feed a heat exchanger and the indoor pumps would draw heat off that system. Obviously, the outdoor system is open but the inside would need some sort of an expansion tank.

Another option that was just recommended is to setup the outside pump feeding a loop (manifold) that feeds directly back out to the stove. This is through an existing 1" pex pipe. The inside systems would draw off of that. The advantage I'm told is that the outside pump would be able to pump freely. 
I don't know that this would work because as more pumps inside fire up, would they not just draw water from the return line to make up the difference?

The current system is not providing enough heat and this is one of the problems. I would really appreciate any experienced input on this decision.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I recommend you sign off and never sign on to this professionals only forum again.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Call a lic’d plumber to help you with this issue. This site is for “lic’d Professional plumbers only”, you wound get any free advice here.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

FireMed said:


> I had a system designed by a company but I am having troubles with it.
> 
> The current system has a pump at the boiler feeding 4 in-floor heat circuits (all with the same size pumps!). When any of the inside pumps turn on, the outside pump is triggered to feed them. The issue I am having is that when the system activates the outdoor pump is feeding a fixed flow to either one, two, three or four circuits. So with one circuit, the pump outside is trying to pressurize the system. With 3 or 4 circuits running, they are working to draw more flow into the system.
> 
> ...


YOU DON'T BELONG HERE, LEAVE.


----------



## .102261 (1 mo ago)

My mistake, I apologise.

This is the rudest forum I have ever been on!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

FireMed said:


> My mistake, I apologise.
> 
> This is the rudest forum I have ever been on!


No. Go to the ford raptor forum. I promise you it’s worse.


----------



## .102261 (1 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No. Go to the ford raptor forum. I promise you it’s worse.


Then I think I'll pass 

Trying to figure out how to delete my account here


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

FireMed said:


> Then I think I'll pass
> 
> Trying to figure out how to delete my account here


Sign off and never sign back on dummy


----------



## .102261 (1 mo ago)

Wow, you guys just don't let up do you!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

FireMed said:


> Wow, you guys just don't let up do you!


This site is for plumbers only, not the diy. You will be mocked, ridiculed, and lied to if you persist.


----------

